# WoW-Tasse aus dem Programm genommen?



## Torudal (16. Februar 2008)

Kennt ihr die WoW-Tasse mit den stats Aufmerksamkeit usw?

ich kann sie im shop ncht mehr fidnen. erst war sie dauernd ausverkauft und nun ist sie nicht mehrzu finden. ich wollt sie auch haben. oder überseh ich sie einfach. ich finde nur noch die nachtaktiv-tasse.

mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Februar 2008)

Suchfunktion?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...92&hl=tasse

=)


----------

